# Auto-waterer



## vondonna (Jun 20, 2012)

As I've mentioned in other threads I have 65 chickens. I've tried darned near every watering device out there and have never had much luck. It was either something the chickens would knock over, it didn't hold enough water or something they'd poop in, etc. About a month ago I saw these auto-waterers and I am in love!!!

I have it hooked up to a 55 gallon barrel and it's unbelievable how little I had to do and they have ample CLEAN water! Seriously, if you have to lug a hose (or heaven forbid, a bucket), you should check into one of these.

Nope, I'm not associated with them in any way, shape or form... just someone who is thrilled not to have to drag the hose out twice a day to empty out nasty waterers.

They can't overflow this little bowl because it's based on the weight of the water, so if one of the chickens steps on the bowl, it automatically stops any water flow. And, yep, that ONE little 6" bowl is all it takes for my 65 chickens.

Really is quite amazing. One of the best $40 I've ever spent.

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/automatic_water_bowls.html


----------



## LdMorgan (Jun 20, 2012)

Great link. Gotta get me one of dose!


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry if I'm a dumbass but you just attach a hose to it?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i'm adding two 5gallon buckets with wattering nipples for my flock of 27
i'll put 1 in the coop & 1 in the run for them
i got mine from QC-supply
no i don't work for them or anything like that folks
i checked the reviews before i layed out my hard earned cash
10 shipped to the door for a little over 18 bucks works for me


good luck
piglett


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok, I'll try this again. The first time I lost my post. I use free five gallon buckets from a deli. Drill a 3/4 inch hole in the lid for filling, a 3/8 inch hole in the side about 2-3 inches from the top, depending on how deep you want the water to be. Get a galvanized pan similar to the one in the link. Fill the pan & bucket with water, put the bucket in the pan, top down. The birds can drink anywhere from the pan but they can not walk in the water. I put a piece of scrap plywood on top weighted down with a cinder block. The plywood is larger than the pan so if birds sit on top their droppings go on the ground, not in the water. In the winter put the pan on top of cinder blocks with an incandescent light bulb in one of the holes to prevent freezing.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/behrens-utility-pan-3-gal-capacity-2171344

My feeder is nearly the same. No holes in the lid, a few 2 inch holes in the side near the bottom. A 4x4 wood block in the pan, secured with a couple screws through the bottom. Set the bucket on top of the pan, secure it with a couple screws through the bottom into the wood. To use just remove the lid to fill, the birds access the feed through the holes in the bottom of the bucket. When you gather your eggs each day give the bucket a good shake to prevent the feed from clumping. You could use the same plywood/cinder block on top, but I keep mine under an old table. There is not enough room between the bucket & table for the birds to sit there & the table is big enough to keep rain from blowing into the feed.

These bucket systems work pretty well for me & you can't beat the price. I hope I explained this ok.


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

Vondonna, that looks pretty cool. Looks like the valve is just a valve stem from a tire. Instead of ordering online you could probably get them at a big box store or an auto parts store.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I use 5 gallon buckets.

I install a water trough float in the bucket to maintain the water level. Cut 3" dia. holes in the side of the bucket slightly higher than the water level for the chickens to drink.

Then I hook the whole deal up to my rain water collection system. Presto, whamo, 250 gallons of water available to my flock and the horses without having to hook up to my home's water system.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 23, 2012)

This is the gravity feeder we made for the 55 guineas we used to have. It would work great for a large flock of chickens also.
The bottom pictures are of the bucket and nipple waterer for our chickens.


----------



## earl (Aug 15, 2012)

*automatic waterer*

My coop collects rain water from the roof, it is stored in a 55 gallon barrel that is inside an insulated box and is heated by two sixty watt bulbs that are controlled by a thermocube that is inside the box so it does'nt read the temp out side the box and on constantly, from the tank is a pvc line that feeds all six coops it has 360 degree nipples and is wrapped in heat tape, insulated and then covered in duct tape. I never have to fill it, I never have to clean it and it never freezes, I love it.


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a great auto-waterer. It's my husband.....


----------



## wlnburg (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is my feeder adn waterer. http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/597589/my-first-shot-at-a-feeder-and-waterer#post_7870178


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Homegirl, that is the best kind! ;-)


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Earl- would you be able to provide pics of your watering setup? It sounds good, but I'm not sure I'm picturing it correctly.


----------



## earl (Aug 15, 2012)

I will try to get some pics soon, I am out of state working now and not sure when I am getting back home


----------



## ChickenWaterer (Sep 23, 2012)

*Nice!*



Homegirl said:


> I have a great auto-waterer. It's my husband.....


I can relate. My nickname is "One-of-us" because whenever something unpleasant needs to be done.... one of us has to do it!

-Mark


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*You guys may like this never touched it in two years. The Horizontal Poultry watering nipples are a real plus. Would handle 100 hens or more. Cost less than $30.00. Any questions email me [email protected]*


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

now that's cool 
might be a problem in the cold weather around here 
but it look to be working well down where your at
thank for the pictures


piglett


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*Since Then*



piglett said:


> now that's cool
> might be a problem in the cold weather around here
> but it look to be working well down where your at
> thank for the pictures
> ...


You are right there was a freezing problem. Here is how I fixed that. I bought a Little Giant Fountain Pump at Lowe's $12.00. I put the pump in the tank and ran tubing to one end of the nipple run. By circulating the water through the nipple run and back to the tank in my area it cured that. In colder areas you could add a bird bath heater too. I removed the flush handle so I could run the hose out and still leave the lid on. The Horizontal Nipples also help because there is less metal to conduct the cold.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

Rich and Sandy, *GREAT* ideas!


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*my watering system works so well that i have not had to fill or clean it in two year. It could handle 100 hens and cost me about $30.00*


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

rich said:


> You are right there was a freezing problem. Here is how I fixed that. I bought a Little Giant Fountain Pump at Lowe's $12.00. I put the pump in the tank and ran tubing to one end of the nipple run. By circulating the water through the nipple run and back to the tank in my area it cured that. In colder areas you could add a bird bath heater too. I removed the flush handle so I could run the hose out and still leave the lid on. The Horizontal Nipples also help because there is less metal to conduct the cold.


the pond down the street can freeze 3 foot thick come winter.
we went with a small stock tank heater that fit rite in our 5 gallon bucket waterer.


----------



## OldBiddie (Sep 6, 2013)

I have my first dominickers. They are 4 weeks old and very trusting. I can't wait until they start laying. The picture is what happened while I was outside sitting with them for supervised free-ranging.


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*Take a look at this system.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221377070471&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
*


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

rich said:


> *my watering system works so well that i have not had to fill or clean it in two year. It could handle 100 hens and cost me about $30.00*


Rich, that is brilliant! Mine ia a water cooler with a toilet fill valve in it. I like yours better. I am so doing this. 
I have about 20 vertical nipples that have been in use for three years and haven't had a leak or had to replace one yet.


----------

